
Is (React) Fiber ready yet? - vmasto
http://isfiberreadyyet.com/
======
reitanqild
What is "Fiber"?

~~~
vmasto
Fiber is React's new core algorithm.

[https://github.com/acdlite/react-fiber-
architecture](https://github.com/acdlite/react-fiber-architecture)

~~~
reitanqild
DoIFeelOldYet? :-)

------
bertiewhykovich
what the fuck does this mean

~~~
jinushaun
The article was a whole lot of nothing, but TIL that React doesn't already
merge/coalesce overlapping `setState` operations. Sounds like Fiber will start
doing that.

~~~
danabramov
React does merge setState if they are within an event handler. It goes that
more aggressively in Fiber though because setState is deferred.

------
jiyinyiyong
Google release demos and products before they advertise them. Unlike Facebook.

~~~
danabramov
Fiber is in React master, you are welcome to try it any day. It's not ready
yet though ;-)

